# More Pakistupidity...



## AWP (Aug 13, 2012)

Publicly we buy into it, gotta' keep our "ally" happy I suppose. 

http://news.yahoo.com/panetta-pakistan-military-plans-open-front-211622732.html



> Panetta said he did not know when the Pakistani operation would start, but he said he understands it will be in the "near future," and that the main target will be the Pakistani Taliban, rather than the Haqqani network.


 
Dear Pakistani Taliban/ TTP, It isn't you, it's me. We can still be friends, right? Totally ignore the fact that I'm banging your best friend. <3's!!!!! The ISI



> Touching on another major U.S. frustration in Afghanistan, Panetta said he saw the accelerating pattern of attacks on American and other coalition troops by members of the Afghan army and police as a sign that the Taliban is grasping for success. But he also said he has been assured by U.S. military commanders that "this still remains sporadic" and not a long-term trend.


 
"Not a long-term trend?" What are we calling a long term trend because this shiat has gone on for several years now. But hey, not a long term trend so we're all good, right? This is just a momentary blip in the radar that has killed around 100 ISAF members since 2007, over 1/3 of those were this year alone. 13 percent of ISAF KIA's this year are green on blue, so I'm glad this isn't a long term trend...

Yep, everything's good here! Nothing but good news from Afghanistan!


----------



## Chopstick (Aug 13, 2012)

I just want to know what kind of shirts they will be wearing.
Oh and FUCK PAKISTAN!


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Aug 13, 2012)

Chopstick said:


> I just want to know what kind of shirts they will be wearing.


 Ones that coordinate nicely with Chinese made berets.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 13, 2012)

The 1st one should have been an un-fucking-acceptable trend!


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 13, 2012)

"Not a long-term trend."

How long has this war been going on?


----------



## Poccington (Aug 14, 2012)

Pakistan are the ultimate trolls.

I'm convinced that they purposely come out with ridiculous lies just to see how much people will swallow it. Cunts.


----------



## pardus (Aug 15, 2012)

We should have never made Pakistan.


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 15, 2012)

"We" didn't, Ghandi did. Ghandi was a fool in many ways, this was one of them.


----------



## pardus (Aug 15, 2012)

SpitfireV said:


> "We" didn't, Ghandi did. Ghandi was a fool in many ways, this was one of them.


 
Ghandi? You off your meds again? The Mountbatten Plan and Radcliffe Line had nothing to do with Ghandi, hence the names, in fact he was against partitian IIRC.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 15, 2012)

On a related topic, I bring you (courtesy of a LISTSERV I'm a member of) more about @Freefalling's favorite state-sponsored terrorist group, the Haqqani Network:



> Haqqani Network Financing The Evolution of an Industry
> Jul 31, 2012
> Author: Gretchen Peters
> 
> ...


 

Full text of the 60+ page report is at:

http://www.ctc.usma.edu/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/CTC_Haqqani_Network_Finan
cing-Report__Final.pdf


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 15, 2012)

pardus said:


> Ghandi? You off your meds again? The Mountbatten Plan and Radcliffe Line had nothing to do with Ghandi, hence the names, in fact he was against partitian IIRC.


 
I was just going off what an Indian mate told me. Google has proved him wrong.


----------



## Brill (Aug 15, 2012)

For FF:

*Gunmen attack Kamra military air base in Pakistan*

Gunmen have attacked a Pakistani military air base and are engaged in a fierce fire-fight with security forces, officials say.
Militants attacked the Kamra air base about 60km (35 miles) north-west of the capital Islamabad with guns and hand grenades, local media reported.
The Pakistani air force said troops had cordoned off the area. The attack happened just before dawn on Thursday.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-19278302


----------



## pardus (Aug 15, 2012)

lindy said:


> For FF:
> 
> *Gunmen attack Kamra military air base in Pakistan*
> 
> ...


 

Oh man, that's Bad Karma!


----------



## Chopstick (Aug 15, 2012)

I dont have a link yet but I have it on good authority that someone was yelling  "Fuck Pakistan" during this attack.


----------



## AWP (Aug 15, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> On a related topic, I bring you (courtesy of a LISTSERV I'm a member of) more about @Freefalling's favorite state-sponsored terrorist group, the Haqqani Network:
> The *Haqqani network is widely recognized as a semi-autonomous component of the Taliban and as the deadliest and most globally focused* faction of that latter group


 
Wait until we retreat, err "de-surge" or whatever we do these days and the Taliban become a subset or vassal of the HQN. If Omar and his cronies can't see (I crack me up) that? Oh well.



lindy said:


> Gunmen have attacked a Pakistani military air base and are engaged in a fierce fire-fight with security forces, officials say.


 
That's the only damned way PK's armed forces will see a fight. I LOVE all of the violence during this "holy month" for the religion of peace....



Chopstick said:


> I dont have a link yet but I have it on good authority that someone was yelling "Fuck Pakistan" during this attack.


 
I say it every morning when I wake up and 4-5 times throughout day.


----------



## Poccington (Aug 16, 2012)

lindy said:


> For FF:
> 
> *Gunmen attack Kamra military air base in Pakistan*
> 
> ...


 
Dear diary.... Jackpot!


----------

